# sick yoyo loach?



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

ok i have two yoyo loaches, and one has been acting really strange the last few days, sometimes he will act normal and swim around and play with the other loach like he used to, other times he swims very irradically and seems to be scratching his sides against the gravel in the tank, as well as against some large rocks, he has also been sleeping or resting on his side which the other yoyo loach doesnt do, i cant see any physical signs of sickness so im not sure if hes sick or just wierd? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Napping on the bottom, sometimes on their sides, is typical loach behavior. Both of yours do it, you just haven't seen it yet.

Check the fish that is flashing for any external signs of ich (looks like salt crystals that have not disolved), velvet (a golden or brownish dust over the fins and body), flukes (rapid gill movement, mucus covering the gills or body, the gills or fins may be eaten away, the skin may become reddened), anchor worm (whitish-green threads hang out of the fish's skin with an inflamed area at the point of attachment), chilodonella (dulling of the colors due to excessive slime, fraying of the fins, weakness, gill damage) or possibly costia (milky cloudiness on skin).


----------

